# Algunas de la costa verde, hoy día jueves 12 de abril



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Se me borraron las de ayer así que tuve que tomar de nuevo. No son muy buenas pues las tomé desde el carro y también fueron improvisadas, no pensaba hacerlo hasta que el mar me convenció...pero igual vale la pena el intento.

Pasando por Playa La Pampilla








Mirando hacia Chorrillos y el Morro Solar








El mar y el cielo se juntan frente a Lima








La Rosa Nautica y Barranco atrás








Parte de Larcomar y bonito edificio costero. Al frente de este edificio (o mas o menos al costado) están construyendo otro que le va a tapar la espectacular vista a este, parcialmente.








Nuestro contaminado pero querido mar








Welcome to Chorrillos (land of huachaferias jajaja)








Creen que esas antenas afecten a los chorrillanos?? yo creo que si.  A los villanos también.








La Cruz que se manifesta en contra del terrorismo y la violencia.








Palmeriñas al final de la costa verde (o al comienzo...como quieran verlo)








Los botes de los pescadores








Skyline Density x 3








Que pena que estas las tomé como sea...quería tomar una donde se vea el skyline completo pero bue...además las lunas oscuras no ayudan para mostrar la verdadera luz que había hoy....(llegamos a los 27 grados de nuevo...que le pasa al clima??)








En esta justo una palmera tapo al Marriot...si que soy taba en esto ah...










y bueno....cest fini.

Enjoy. :cheers:


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

buena contribucion, aunque falto mas ah !... Sin embargo noto que cada vez tus aportes son mas sustanciales.

Eso si, tu thread anterior es el mejor q has sacado...


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Siempre es interesante ver la costa verde en días soleados. Lo que veo y que a veces me incomoda es que no se llega a mejorar del todo el tema de la vegetación. Supongo que es cuestión de esperar a que crezcan las plantas un poco más porque el sistema de riego, ya está funcionando desde hace un tiempo


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

A mi me molesta ver la barriada de Chorrillos, en una esquina del morro...espero que no crezca y lo que hay mejore. Todo el Morro lo deberían enverdecer, al estilo los cerros de Califronia. Es que el alcalde de Chorrillos es un tarado que gasta la plata en cosas superficiales.


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Lindas tomas, Sebvill! Le estás agarrando el gusto a la fotografía!


----------



## uranio (Dec 30, 2005)

Buenas tomas...


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Lindas fotos, lo de Chorrillos es una gran verdad... en lugar de embellecer se dedica a otras cosillas el alcalde... pero bueno. 

Chèveres tus threads Sebas.


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

Juan1912 said:


> Siempre es interesante ver la costa verde en días soleados. Lo que veo y que a veces me incomoda es que no se llega a mejorar del todo el tema de la vegetación. Supongo que es cuestión de esperar a que crezcan las plantas un poco más porque el sistema de riego, ya está funcionando desde hace un tiempo


Lima es una ciudad contruída en un DESIERTO, CASI NUNCA LLUEVE, es verdad que se ve la diferencia entre la Costa Verde de Miraflores y Barranco, pero Chorrillos está mejor.
Cuándo subes por la Avenida Armendáriz ves todo verde a la izquierda, todo sembradito, limpio, en cambio el lado de Barranco (derecho) todo tierra, basura acumulada, que pena, ojalá que con el nuevo alcalde cambie.

(fOTO Bajando a la Costa Verde por la Bajada de Miraflores)


----------



## Alejo85 (Dec 20, 2005)

buenas fotos


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Lia_01 said:


> Lima es una ciudad contruída en un DESIERTO, CASI NUNCA LLUEVE, es verdad que se ve la diferencia entre la Costa Verde de Miraflores y Barranco, pero Chorrillos está mejor.
> *Cuándo subes por la Avenida Armendáriz ves todo verde a la izquierda, todo sembradito, limpio, en cambio el lado de Barranco (derecho) todo tierra, basura acumulada, que pena, ojalá que con el nuevo alcalde cambie.* (fOTO Bajando a la Costa Verde por la Bajada de Miraflores)


Si, ya me había percatado de ese problema con Barranco, y qué pena porque no solo dejan que se seque la vegetación sino que también van quitando las playas


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Si es un cambio abismal entre la costa verde de Chorrillos y la de Barranco y la de esta con Miraflores. En al primera y en la última está todo verde, los jardines bien mantenidos, enredaderas en el cerro, etc. En cambio la zona de Barranco es un desastre....las plameras medias muertas, no hay pasto, rocas tiradas, helechos muertos, etc.


----------



## esoal (Dec 30, 2004)

wow que bien se mira nuestra Lima con el cielo despjado..... ah aprovechar los dias de sol para tomar fotos.........


----------



## Trickmetwice17 (Dec 2, 2005)

:banana: Buenas fotos sebas :banana: justo tuviste la suerte de ir en un dia soleado


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

buen thread Sebas, gracias por las fotos.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Bonita la costa verde se podría mejorar.


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

No me gusta la costa verde por la zona de Chorrillos pero lo demás si esta respetable.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Yo creo que si sacas esas estautuas huachafas sin sentido, la costa verde de Chorrillos sería la mejor. Para mi es la mejor mantenida, seguida por Miraflores, San Isidro y por último Barranco (una pena con tanto potencial). Nosé como estará la costa verde en Magdalena pero si sé que están construyendo varios edificios de 8-10 pisos en sus malecones.


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

sebvill said:


> Nosé como estará la costa verde en Magdalena pero si sé que están construyendo varios edificios de 8-10 pisos en sus malecones.


un asco! pero la peor zona es la de San Miguel.


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

Que bacan el thread !!


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

pacolam said:


> un asco! pero la peor zona es la de San Miguel.


si? a mi me habían dicho que había mejorado , que habían puesto parques, etc. La verdad que desde el año pasado que no voy por ahí.


----------

